# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Opgezwolle borst

## Gast2112

Ik ben 18 jaar, mijn hele linker borst is opgezwollen, de rechter een beetje. Dit schijnt vaker voor te komen bij jonge mannen. De huisarts zegt dat het binnen 2 jaar over zou moeten gaan. Maar ik loop er nu al 4 jaar mee. Weet iemand hoe dit verschijnsel heet of wat er tegen te doen is ??

----------


## [email protected]

Beste jongeman 18 jaar en dan zo iets als Borsten teheben dat is niet leuk meer dat komt vaker voor debenaming is Gynaecomastie is normaal teverhelpen raad pleeg een goede Dokter en laat je afschepen .want jijhebt een probleem en dat kan dedokter voor jou op lossen.je kan het ook lezen opinternet Gynaecomastie.nlzoek het op en je bendan een heel eind verder
beterschap er mee.afz dick.

----------


## Francesco

Een homeopatisch arts kan je hier makkelijk vanaf helpen zonder grote toestanden. Ik ben daarchter gekomen omdat op mijn 22ste bij mij een zeer hard knobbeltje is weggesneden. Jarenlater kwam ik bij een homeopatisch arts die me dit vertelde. Ik heb tot nu toe een deukje onder een tepel. Ook niet prettig en kennelijk onnodig geweest. Klopt, het heet Gynaecomastie.

----------

